# 1961 Craftsman Radial Arm Saw



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

I had a need for a radial arm saw because of a requirement on some special projects to be able to suspend a saw over a piece of wood. I tried some other options with other tools but they didn't seem as elegant. So I started researching these saws and determining what was available out there and what was a good quality tool. I decided that I wanted something older before they got too light and cheaply built. Turned out I found a saw that was built back in 1961, 113.29003, and had some cosmetic problems but was very good mechanically.

I got it home and decided to do a complete tear-down and then clean and refinish everything possible. I even found a spray paint that was almost identical to the original color. There were some liberties I had to take as the switch key was lost and the plastic housings for the bearings were either gone or broken. Right now I still have the aluminum cover for the arm but the printing and decoration on it was very scratched as well as the aluminum had a lot of dents. I am still working to straighten and smooth it but will likely leave it painted gloss black. Currently the original blade, at least it is still the same part number, is still on the saw. I will be getting a proper blade for this type of saw before I ever use it. Since I had the blade I did remove all of the rust from the blade and it cleaned up pretty well. Since taking these pictures I have mounted it in my garage and have added a table to it. Just a bit more work to dial it in and to help contain dust and it should be ready to run.


----------



## MinnesotaMarty (Jan 25, 2015)

Warren, 
Nice job. I too don't believe we should relegate every radial arm saw to the scrape heap. Many of those saws just need a little love and we would be good to go. In the past 6 months I have gotten 3 radial arm saws given to me. My intention is to use at least two of them. One setup with a dado set and one with a proper blade. I have two Dewalts and one Delta. The Dewalts are the 9" and the Delta is a 10". All three are 50's/60's vintage and in real good shape. I don't intend to take mine as far as you did on the refurbish spectrum but, I do want to get them working properly. 
thanks for the post it looks great.

Marty


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Looks a lot like mine, except for the color and and a few handle and switch differences. As you can see, it takes a prominent position in my garage. Still works great and I use it all the time for cross cutting.

Congratulations on your new acquisition and its beautiful restoration.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

That's pretty much like mine.

Mine still has the original table. This was my Dad's saw, and I can't imagine ever getting rid of it. I use it for every project for cross-cutting.

http://lumberjocks.com/Ocelot/blog/22656

I have all the paperwork which came with it - including invoice.

-Paul


----------



## LJackson (Jan 13, 2014)

My, that looks purty after you cleaned it up. I've got a Craftsman RAS, but mine is quite a bit newer. I still haven't set it up yet, because I don't have a stand, but that's on my list of shop enhancements. I plan to make a cross cut super station, pairing my 12" SCMS and RAS on one long stretch. I'll install a dadoe stack in the RAS.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow, fantastic job on the Powermatic. What color is that paint?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You really did a nice job on that restoration. Well done!


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

> Wow, fantastic job on the Powermatic. What color is that paint?
> 
> - Rick M.


Hey! don't insult that fine c-man RAS by referring to it as a Powermatic!


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

WOW! I love machine restores. That looks amazing. Great work


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

The paint is Rust-Oleum Universal Champagne Mist. It is a gold metallic almost the exact same color as original, slightly less green but more metallic. The back side of the power cord cover on the back of the main arm was painted and had never seen the light of day so it was a good place to check for a color match.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Universal-11-oz-All-Surface-Metallic-Champagne-Mist-Spray-Paint-and-Primer-in-One-6-Pack-261415/202814026

The date codes on my machine are G61 on the base and H61 on the motor. Just a couple of months newer than Paul's which appeared to be F61 on the motor. Based on how I would read those codes that would mean that part of the saw was assembled in July of 1961. A fact about this antique that I didn't so casually point out to my oldest brother born that same month.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> The paint is Rust-Oleum Universal Champagne Mist. It is a gold metallic almost the exact same color as original, slightly less green but more metallic. The back side of the power cord cover on the back of the main arm was painted and had never seen the light of day so it was a good place to check for a color match.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Universal-11-oz-All-Surface-Metallic-Champagne-Mist-Spray-Paint-and-Primer-in-One-6-Pack-261415/202814026
> 
> ...


Was 1958 the first year of production?
I think mine was made in 1968.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

The best I can tell 58 was the first year of production for Craftsman for RAS. They used the gold for 4 years and then changed to a grey for a couple of years and then finally to a black at some point in the mid-60's.

See this site for a pictorial history of Craftsman machines.

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=222&tab=4


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Hey! don t insult that fine c-man RAS by referring to it as a Powermatic!
> - toolie


LoL, I have no idea where PM came from.



> The paint is Rust-Oleum Universal Champagne Mist.
> - warrenkicker


Thanks, I have a '58 Craftsman Lathe that I want to repaint it this summer and have been looking at goldish paints. The Champagne Mist looks like the winner.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Google around or check with Ermerson - I don't know what years the table recall affects - you might get a brand new table shipped to you for free.


----------



## TimberMagic (Mar 4, 2015)

Beautiful restoration of your old Craftsman RAS!.

Old Craftsman radial arm saws were well built, and can be fine tuned pretty easily for great accuracy. I bought one in 1975, it was my first major power tool. They still made them with solid cast iron columns then.

About 5 years ago I put a much larger top on it-1"DF with a white melamine replaceable surface. It is banded in thin oak. I've wanted to build a nice cabinet or built-in and may some day. It is my everyday "GO TO" saw for crosscutting. Rips disappeared from its list of duties maybe 10 years ago when I finally bought a table saw. I know this saw well and enjoy using it more than most tools, maybe with the exception of my Festool track saw.


----------



## warrenkicker (Feb 26, 2010)

No table or guard that I have found. Only $100 for the motor and it is worth more than that to me.


----------



## jazztrptaf (Feb 19, 2017)

Great refurb, Warren!

I've used 2 of these saws. One, my dad's who sold it or gave it away without giving me dibs :-( and now, one exactly like it that was given to me by a friend. The one I have includes a steel, color matched, Craftsman base cabinet with a "lift and slide" door. Like yours, I have no key for the power switch so, I'll be rectifying that soon. Might pull the lock off the cabinet door and the key switch and take 'em to my local locksmith to see if they're keyed alike and, if so, have a set of keys made rather than replace things.

One day, I may undertake a refurb like the one you did. Until then, I need to build a new table for it. Looking at yours as an example!

Kerry


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

wow you did an incredible job bringin that old beauty back to life.ive got a craftsman ras myself and would be lost without it,used on every project.great job.


----------



## Butler (Feb 7, 2017)

WOW!! I was just gifted the same exact saw and I've been looking around for info on it. Mind giving me some tips on how you stripped the old paint, if you did? I'm about to start refinishing mine.


----------



## Sven60 (Jul 30, 2019)

Warren: Very nice restoration. I have the exact same radial arm saw, which I am also restoring, perhaps you might be able to help with a small detail. The graduations on the right hand side of the pull handle are gone. I would need to replace the badge, but in all likelihood will need to re create it. The aluminum strip is there, I would need a template or an image to duplicate the graduation lines and the degree number text. Based on the last posting date, I hope some one is still reading this thread.
Thanks
Sven


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Warren: Very nice restoration. I have the exact same radial arm saw, which I am also restoring, perhaps you might be able to help with a small detail. The graduations on the right hand side of the pull handle are gone. I would need to replace the badge, but in all likelihood will need to re create it. The aluminum strip is there, I would need a template or an image to duplicate the graduation lines and the degree number text. Based on the last posting date, I hope some one is still reading this thread.
> Thanks
> Sven
> 
> - Sven60


theirs a good chance warren will respond he was last posting in april so hopefully he'll get back to you.


----------



## Sven60 (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks, I'll check back. (I'm new to this site)


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Sven,

I have the same saw.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/Ocelot/blog/22656

I'll have to check to see if I can take a pic for you if I remember.

-Paul


----------



## Sven60 (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks Paul, greatly appreciated.
Sven


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Ah! I forgot last night.


----------

